# Charlie Brooker's newswipe



## grubby local (Mar 20, 2009)

Flatmate said to me the other day "Can you imagine anything more depressing than looking forward to a TV programme?"

I said, yes, but Charlie Brooker's newswipe is starting sometime soon. I'm looking forward to that.

Yes, he said, and carried on with the washing up.

Wednesday, March 25th. With Nick Davies.

This is a heads up, as we say here in Brixton
gx


----------



## Augie March (Mar 20, 2009)

Huzzah!


----------



## DotCommunist (Mar 20, 2009)

looking forward to this.

Threads may be merged though. They do that when you aint looking

e2a

with nick davies is fucking massive win.


----------



## teahead (Mar 20, 2009)

Nah. He's a good lad, Charlie.
Sometimes really a bit _too_ interested in himself, but that's the point of the prog innit.
Loved his eulogy to Oliver Postgate even if it was a bit slushy. He's a bit like that detective Philip Marlowe - doesn't say or behave like people in his job are supposed to. Good angle.


----------



## la ressistance (Mar 20, 2009)

teahead said:


> Sometimes really a bit _too_ interested in himself



good! cos hes the best bloke in the world.....after stephen fry.


----------



## rollinder (Mar 21, 2009)

la ressistance said:


> good! cos hes the best bloke in the world.....after stephen fry.


 
^  ahhh (you might just be right. have been recently briefly conisdering joining que of women offering to be his mp with a face/bag of gravel substitute)


Whoes Nick Daves - is he the Flat Earth News bloke?


----------



## grubby local (Mar 21, 2009)

this just looks better and better

http://www.guardian.co.uk/media/2009/mar/19/newswipe-charlie-brooker

i reckon this prog just might one that we wondered how the hell we ever got through the week without it. it's so overdue to prick the bubble of inanity.

yep, nick davies is the very same. i went on a course with him once and he pulled out the following wisdom which is one of the best ways of telling it i've ever heard:

Man A and Man B are having a discussion about the weather. Man A says it's raining while Man B says it's sunny. So do you write an objective story:  "A row broke out yesterday over the weather. Man A said it was pissing it down but Man B denied it."? NO. Your job is to look out of the fking window!

How many news outlets do you know who look out the fking window? It's called writing the honest truth. There's no such thing as objectivity, ffs!
gx


----------



## teahead (Mar 21, 2009)

grubby local said:


> this just looks better and better
> 
> http://www.guardian.co.uk/media/2009/mar/19/newswipe-charlie-brookeryep, nick davies is the very same. i went on a course with him once and he pulled out the following wisdom which is one of the best ways of telling it i've ever heard:
> 
> Man A and Man B are having a discussion about the weather. Man A says it's raining while Man B says it's sunny. So do you write an objective story:  "A row broke out yesterday over the weather. Man A said it was pissing it down but Man B denied it."? NO. Your job is to look out of the fking window!


Actually I'd disagree about it being clearcut. Depends whether your story is about the weather, or about the arguement. To be honest I'm sick and tired of journalism that editorialises i.e criticises what actually happens by comparing it with their own world view. Who cares about what the weather was like for either Man A or B? Or what the journo thinks the weather's like? I'm interested in why the arguement happened, and don't take the weather as the only possible explanation. I'd like some research please - though obviously that's more expensive than whatever the journo can pull out of his head while sitting in his lofty position overlooking the 2 blokes.


----------



## 8den (Mar 21, 2009)

grubby local said:


> this just looks better and better
> 
> http://www.guardian.co.uk/media/2009/mar/19/newswipe-charlie-brooker
> 
> ...



Yeah but also




> some funny topical poetry from Tim Key.



Kill me now.


----------



## DotCommunist (Mar 21, 2009)

teahead said:


> Actually I'd disagree about it being clearcut. Depends whether your story is about the weather, or about the arguement. To be honest I'm sick and tired of journalism that editorialises i.e criticises what actually happens by comparing it with their own world view. Who cares about what the weather was like for either Man A or B? Or what the journo thinks the weather's like? I'm interested in why the arguement happened, and don't take the weather as the only possible explanation. *I'd like some research please - though obviously that's more expensive than whatever the journo can pull out of his head while sitting in his lofty position overlooking the 2 blokes*.



read flat earth news, by nick davies.

it's a damning indictment of churnalistic sell-adspace culture.

And they wonder why we've all fled to the net


----------



## grubby local (Mar 21, 2009)

teahead .... but the fact is that every journo has their own world view. It is always going to be subjective. That's the fact that is continually hidden, furtively. You can only try and have the most expansive world view possible, and be honest about it.

I do take your point though. I probably did an injustice about the anecdote. The story is about the rain.

The metaphorical research is looking out the window to see if it is raining or not, not taking on face value the relative merits of the conflicting arguments. That's not editoralising - if you can solve the argument through research you can nail the story. But you have to prove it is raining - if not, I agree, it is pontificating from upon high. It's an interesting area, innit?
gx


----------



## Jeff Robinson (Mar 21, 2009)

la ressistance said:


> good! cos hes the best bloke in the world.....after stephen fry.



Nah, Brooker beats Fry cos the latter's doing that fucking Direct Line advert bullshit alongside Paul "I haven't been funny for two decades" Merton. Fucking bollox - that's the comedy equivolant of crossing a picket line. If Brooker ever tries that sort of shit I will be forced to hunt him down and deal with him.

Stewart Lee's Comedy Vehicle, Red Riding and now Newswipe... that's pretty fucking good shit for tv these daze...


----------



## rollinder (Mar 23, 2009)

Jeff Robinson said:


> Stewart Lee's Comedy Vehicle, Red Riding and now Newswipe... that's pretty fucking good shit for tv these daze...


^ this

 from him on twitter - 
charltonbrooker "Any of you lot spot anything especially absurd on the news, do tweet me. The more eyes the better."


----------



## electrogirl (Mar 23, 2009)

8den said:


> Yeah but also
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Ugh why does he insist on keeping that berky poem man?


----------



## Stigmata (Mar 23, 2009)

He's almost as bad as those awful Fat Pie cartoons.


----------



## rollinder (Mar 23, 2009)

rollinder said:


> from him on twitter -
> charltonbrooker "Any of you lot spot anything especially absurd on the news, do tweet me. The more eyes the better."


 



			
				Charlie Brooker on twitter again said:
			
		

> ust to clarify: odd occurrences within coverage itself. Reporter tumbles over; absurd graphics; mad interviewee etc. Easy to miss.


----------



## William of Walworth (Mar 24, 2009)

DotCommunist said:


> read flat earth news, by nick davies.
> 
> it's a damning indictment of churnalistic sell-adspace culture.



Recommendation seconded ... finished the book recently. *Must* be read! 

Now I've found that Nick Davies (who is brilliant IMO) will be on with CB, I'm _definitely_ watching Newswipe tomorrow


----------



## grubby local (Mar 25, 2009)

bump. starts in 15 mins - 10.30 on bbc four
gx


----------



## skyscraper101 (Mar 25, 2009)

2 mins to go people


----------



## electrogirl (Mar 25, 2009)

I'm going to have to watch it on replay because illegal skybox isn't working and the other telly has a crap E4 romcom on it.


----------



## agricola (Mar 25, 2009)

I really liked _Screenwipe_, but this was rubbish.


----------



## Jon-of-arc (Mar 25, 2009)

agricola said:


> I really liked _Screenwipe_, but this was rubbish.



I liked it.  less funny, but more insightful.  I'll be tuning in again next week.


----------



## skyscraper101 (Mar 25, 2009)

I liked it just as much as Screenwipe - if not more so. But mainly because the news is such a good target which Brooker expertly sends up. 

I'm already looking forward to the next one.


----------



## Jeff Robinson (Mar 25, 2009)

It rocked.


----------



## vogonity (Mar 25, 2009)

Jeff Robinson said:


> It rocked.



Definitely. The commentary on news - such as with the German shooting - was eye-opening: I wonder if any news-makers watched it?

That said, the poet was fucking awful.


----------



## Combustible (Mar 26, 2009)

I find Tim Key's poetry really funny.  I think it's his running commentaries along side it that really make it for me.


----------



## Jeff Robinson (Mar 26, 2009)

Obviously his poems are _meant_ to be awful, but in a funny way. Often, they're just plain awful, but I thought this night's was actually pretty funny.


----------



## Cid (Mar 26, 2009)

Yeah i enjoyed the poem too...

The rest of it was good, but not as good as I hoped. lacked a bit of direction. Also he needs to watch his voice, which isn't a bad voice by any means, but can sometimes be irritating or pretentious when he lets it.


----------



## Jeff Robinson (Mar 26, 2009)

Nope, I'm not conceding any criticism - that was 5 star 24 carat gold television. Nae complaints from me like.


----------



## YouSir (Mar 26, 2009)

Just watched it on iPlayer, 'twas good, not amazing, but good if a little depressing for being locked away on BBC4 where nobody who isn't a Brooker fan is likely to watch it. 

I've seen Tim Key live a few times and I'm surprised that he got a TV slot, he's far better live but he's still an odd fit and there're better out there to fill that gap.


----------



## upsidedownwalrus (Mar 26, 2009)

grubby local said:


> Flatmate said to me the other day "Can you imagine anything more depressing than looking forward to a TV programme?"
> 
> I said, yes, but Charlie Brooker's newswipe is starting sometime soon. I'm looking forward to that.
> 
> Yes, he said, and carried on with the washing up.





Quiet round your way, is it?


----------



## Gingerman (Mar 26, 2009)

Dermot Murnaghan's "Economic Cycle" laughably awfull


----------



## Sadken (Mar 26, 2009)

Was it any good?


----------



## The Groke (Mar 26, 2009)

What was wrong with his old swipe?


----------



## 8den (Mar 26, 2009)

Sadken said:


> Was it any good?



Well it ain't replacing the daily show as my favourite news satire yet. 

Really just goes to show the difference in budget and resources between the BBC and comedy central.


----------



## mrsfran (Mar 26, 2009)

Sadken said:


> Was it any good?


 
I think you'll like it. I did.


----------



## Gingerman (Mar 26, 2009)

missfran said:


> I think you'll like it. I did.


I though it were great,loved the bit at the end with the psychiatrist commenting on the German mass shootings.


----------



## Cid (Mar 26, 2009)

YouSir said:


> Just watched it on iPlayer, 'twas good, not amazing, but good if a little depressing for being locked away on BBC4 where nobody who isn't a Brooker fan is likely to watch it.



Well this is kind of my point; at the start he seemed to be aiming for the simple explanation and satirical unwrapping (which he did very well), but he's broadcasting on BBC4, where I imagine most viewers are quite aware of what quantative easing is and what caused the recession. It's a prog looking for a wider audience than it gets basically, that first part didn't really tell me anything new... The comments on murder cases towards the end were interesting though, and it was well put together.


----------



## 8den (Mar 26, 2009)

Cid said:


> Well this is kind of my point; at the start he seemed to be aiming for the simple explanation and satirical unwrapping (which he did very well), but he's broadcasting on BBC4, where I imagine most viewers are quite aware of what quantative easing is and what caused the recession. It's a prog looking for a wider audience than it gets basically, that first part didn't really tell me anything new... The comments on murder cases towards the end were interesting though, and it was well put together.



See what annoyed me is Davis just rehashed the Nat West 3 bit from his book. I don't really want to see regurgitated bits from a book I read nearly a year ago. It's supposed to be a news show.


----------



## kyser_soze (Mar 26, 2009)

Cid said:


> Well this is kind of my point; at the start he seemed to be aiming for the simple explanation and satirical unwrapping (which he did very well), but he's broadcasting on BBC4, where I imagine most viewers are quite aware of what quantative easing is and what caused the recession. It's a prog looking for a wider audience than it gets basically, that first part didn't really tell me anything new... The comments on murder cases towards the end were interesting though, and it was well put together.



The BBC use BBC3&4 as test beds for shows tho - there's also the question of increasing share for the two baby stations too; so this may well stay where it is, or move to BBC2 (altho I suspect that Brooker wouldn't be prepared to compromise on the content which may make such a move impossible).

Didn't see it unfortunately, so I'll be torrenting/iplayering this tonight...


----------



## mrsfran (Mar 26, 2009)

I thought showing the spin which was put on the 3 British people involved with the Enron scandal was very interesting.


----------



## Sadken (Mar 26, 2009)

Cheers, looking forward to it.


----------



## treelover (Mar 26, 2009)

I thiought it was great and having Nick Davies on was a bonus, he is now the 'journo with the integrity' now that sadly the Pilge has started endorsing 'the resistance'

tho it did become a bit like TDT


----------



## William of Walworth (Mar 26, 2009)

Bollox, forgot about it and missed it, will have to see it on iPlayer.


----------



## joustmaster (Mar 26, 2009)

treelover said:


> I thiought it was great and having Nick Davies on was a bonus, he is now the 'journo with the integrity' now that sadly the Pilge has started endorsing 'the resistance'
> 
> tho it did become a bit like TDT


thats like some magical code

What is:
The Pilge
the resistance 
TDT


----------



## belboid (Mar 26, 2009)

John Pilger.  
People fighting back against the USUK occupation of Iraq (treelover's gone pro-occupation now). 
The Day Today.


----------



## treelover (Mar 26, 2009)

Oops, sorry, The Pilge: John Pilger, the 'resistance' read the Marhdi army, the Insurgents in Iraq, possibly the Taliban, TDT: Chris Morris's 'The Day Today'


----------



## joustmaster (Mar 26, 2009)

thanks

this is why i need a program like this to explain all the stuff i have missed the point of


----------



## DaRealSpoon (Mar 26, 2009)

I think Brooker was a writer on the day today and brass eye so that kind of makes sense.

I thought it was brilliant, always like brooker though.

More of this kind of thing


----------



## kyser_soze (Mar 26, 2009)

> I think Brooker was a writer on the day today and brass eye so that kind of makes sense.



Nothing to do with TDT or BE - he was still writing game reviews when TDT and BE were broadcast (1994!! There are posters on here younger than TDT is old). 

The reason it looks like TDT is that _all_ news shows now look like it. When TDT was rebroadcast recently there was a mini-docu alongside it, where they looked at TV graphics then and now...altho I don't doubt that CB is at least thinking about TDT...


----------



## DaRealSpoon (Mar 26, 2009)

He wrote on the brass eye peaodo special and with Chris Morris on Nathan Barley, tis probably where I got that from.

Apologies.

People younger than 'the day today' you say? I feel old


----------



## grubby local (Mar 26, 2009)

was good but not great, but was just the first episode so ...
agree it's a shame davies bit was a rehash but i guess its new for most

just *started* to show how dumb the news is - dermott's economic cycle failure was great, the economy is like a car, a train set etc. agree psychologist and the edit was class.

will try it again. shows promise. i think it suffers a little from just being half hour.

@renegade dog. yep. tumbleweed mate!
gx


----------



## beeboo (Mar 26, 2009)

grubby local said:


> dermott's economic cycle failure was great, the economy is like a car, a train set etc. agree psychologist and the edit was class.



It was hard to believe some of that stuff wasn't a parody - the Economic Cycle, FFS!


----------



## grubby local (Mar 26, 2009)

seems you only have to come up with a punning title to get something made these days. I remember that cnut dermott when diana died, he had the greatest ever hard on that a big story had fallen on his shift. I swear I watched him orgasm live as he read the _sen-sational_ breaking news.
gx


----------



## electrogirl (Mar 26, 2009)

Newswipe? More like Charlie Brooker's _Bum_wipe.


----------



## mrsfran (Mar 26, 2009)

Dermott's very sweet in real life. The features aren't his idea. Economic cycle ffs.


----------



## beeboo (Mar 26, 2009)

What was going on with the interviewing on his bike ride debacle though - 

"So, campsite owner, presumably things really grim, you're on the brink of financial collapse and personal breakdown?"

"No, _we own a campsite_, everyone is holidaying in the UK this year, bookings are 50% up, everything is peachy...OBVIOUSLY"


----------



## 8den (Mar 27, 2009)

kyser_soze said:


> Nothing to do with TDT or BE - he was still writing game reviews when TDT and BE were broadcast (1994!! There are posters on here younger than TDT is old).



Oh _thank you very much_ thats my day off to a fucking brilliant start. 

Singularly the most depressing piece of information I've heard all year.


----------



## 8den (Mar 27, 2009)

grubby local said:


> seems you only have to come up with a punning title to get something made these days. I remember that cnut dermott when diana died, he had the greatest ever hard on that a big story had fallen on his shift. I swear I watched him orgasm live as he read the _sen-sational_ breaking news.
> gx



Hell, remember the boxing day tsunami? All the lead reporters were tucked off in home digesting christmas dinner, and the reserves were running the show on all the stations. 

Now that was a kick bollock and scramble.


----------



## Chz (Mar 27, 2009)

I found it oddly unsatisfying, given how much I usually enjoy Screenwipe. Partly because it made me more sad and angry than Screenwipe would - it's real issues and suffering, rather than the usual made up shite that I can just laugh about. I'll watch it, but it's not half as enjoyable.


----------



## Riklet (Apr 2, 2009)

I thought the latest one was fucking brilliant! Painfully accurate and yet hilarious at the same time.... I loved the stuff with Schroedinger's cat!


----------



## DotCommunist (Apr 2, 2009)

better than last weeks one


----------



## Sadken (Apr 2, 2009)

A fair bit better I thought.

It's not like what he says isn't stuff that we haven't all said ourselves, it's more like there's just nobody else like "us" on tv now.


----------



## Gingerman (Apr 2, 2009)

Paxo's comments good to see him stickin the boot into that hypocritial,2 faced,bandwagon jumpin aul fuck Carole Malone


----------



## mrsfran (Apr 2, 2009)

I HATE Carole Malone. Hate her. I lolled at Paxman too 

I think Newswipe is my favourite programme on TV at the moment.


----------



## Santino (Apr 2, 2009)

I enjoyed it when he called Rod Liddle a cunt.


----------



## belboid (Apr 2, 2009)

missed last weeks, saw last nights.  Most enjoyable


----------



## kabbes (Apr 2, 2009)

Sadken said:


> A fair bit better I thought.
> 
> It's not like what he says isn't stuff that we haven't all said ourselves, it's more like there's just nobody else like "us" on tv now.


Completely 100% agree.  It almost brought a tear to my eye to hear somebody actually represent me for a change.

Thank fuck for Charlie Brooker.


----------



## Voley (Apr 2, 2009)

Yeah, he articulates my incoherent rage at the media very well. The Jade Goody piece this week was excellent.


----------



## electrogirl (Apr 2, 2009)

missfran said:


> I HATE Carole Malone. Hate her. I lolled at Paxman too
> 
> I think Newswipe is my favourite programme on TV at the moment.



Carol Malone is a fucking misogynist. A big bouffant haired misogynist.
 Yeah that Paxman bit was brilliant.


----------



## 8den (Apr 2, 2009)

Alex B said:


> I enjoyed it when he called Rod Liddle a cunt.



It's funny cause it's true.


----------



## Diamond (Apr 2, 2009)

I thought the stuff about how the news agenda has started to pander to the more reactionary and emotional sections of society since the Diana death was really interesting.

If the news has turned into a marketplace like any other, and if the only reliable consumers of the product are a significant minority that want to consume prurient or hysterical or self-regarding information, then we're really in the shit.


----------



## Dandred (Apr 2, 2009)

Who's names were beeped out?


----------



## catinthehat (Apr 2, 2009)

Brilliant.  Not so much in a wow groundbreaking genius way more in a 'thank fuck someone else appears to inhabit the same planet as me'  - I find it rather calming as its another human raging about the stuff I rage about.  Its a bit like hearing someone speaking your language when you have been in another country for ages.


----------



## Biglittlefish (Apr 2, 2009)

That was an awesome ep. A lot of people will be gunning for Brooker after it. The man has balls.


----------



## EddyBlack (Apr 2, 2009)

He seems like a twat but he knows the score about telly.


----------



## Jeff Robinson (Apr 3, 2009)

Alex B said:


> I enjoyed it when he called Rod Liddle a cunt.



That sentence alone was a year's tv license well spent for me. Laughed my arse off.


----------



## nino_savatte (Apr 3, 2009)

Dandred said:


> Who's names were beeped out?



Billionaire party donors. I'm sure that if I did a little digging, I could find out who these people are.


----------



## poului (Apr 3, 2009)

Jeff Robinson said:


> That sentence alone was a year's tv license well spent for me. Laughed my arse off.




He really is an utter cunt aswell. I was going to watch a youtube clip of him after the show just to confirm my dislike but decided not to purely on the grounds that it would make me feel sick for the rest of the week.


----------



## Brainaddict (Apr 3, 2009)

Was disappointed with the first episode but the second was top-notch. Interesting take on the Jade Goody affair particularly.


----------



## Jeff Robinson (Apr 3, 2009)

poului said:


> He really is an utter cunt aswell. I was going to watch a youtube clip of him after the show just to confirm my dislike but decided not to purely on the grounds that it would make me feel sick for the rest of the week.



Do you remember when that woman sent ten Rod Liddles to a bag of shit's workplace? Oh wait, it was the other way round. Sorry I get the two mixed up. 



> She claimed Liddle had already had a two-year affair some time ago but begged her forgiveness, which she gave. She wrote about their 'wonderful' wedding in January this year and how she then 'felt almost physically battered' when she realised Liddle had flown home from their honeymoon early to meet his mistress.
> 
> In revenge she paid £70 at an auction for 10 sacks of manure to be sent to the office of The Spectator magazine, where Liddle is a columnist and Monckton worked as a receptionist.


----------



## sumimasen (Apr 3, 2009)

Newswipe should be on at prime time on ITV, ITV2 and E4.  It's scary that a program like this has to exist.

Love it.


----------



## Dandred (Apr 4, 2009)

DotCommunist said:


> better than last weeks one




Why do you think the names of the billionaire donors were beeped out? I argued on another thread that the upper classes are the ones with the real power, not the middle class. You refuted that. Are you still so confident that the upper classes don't run the show?


----------



## Jeff Robinson (Apr 4, 2009)

Here's the Jade Goody commentary for anybody who missed it (warning: watching it may make you want to go out and murder journo scum, particularly the horse faced hack witch Carrol Malone and the vile, repugnant curmudgeonly snidebag of shit and puss Rod “for the love of humanity kill me now” Liddle):


----------



## DotCommunist (Apr 4, 2009)

Dandred said:


> Why do you think the names of the billionaire donors were beeped out? I argued on another thread that the upper classes are the ones with the real power, not the middle class. You refuted that. Are you still so confident that the upper classes don't run the show?



When class is defined by economic circumstances, your billionaire donors might be considered upper class. That minority has to keep to the will of the m/c in the main-they as always are the buffer between the poor and the rich. Hence their aims almost directly influence the upper classes. Aristos have no real power anymore, and the economic term upper classes are almost always successful scions of upper middle class families.


----------



## Dandred (Apr 4, 2009)

DotCommunist said:


> When class is defined by economic circumstances, your billionaire donors might be considered upper class. That minority has to keep to the will of the m/c in the main-they as always are the buffer between the poor and the rich. Hence their aims almost directly influence the upper classes. Aristos have no real power anymore, and the economic term upper classes are almost always successful scions of upper middle class families.



You are saying the rich/elite/billionaire's aren't in control of the current form in which we live?  

The same ties that bond the working man also hold the middle man. 

Only the rich have the power to change that. 


FUCK THE RICH.


----------



## Dandred (Apr 4, 2009)

How many working class families does the UK have now? 

Not as many as when that bitch Thatcher took over.


----------



## fakeplasticgirl (Apr 4, 2009)

I want to marry Mr Brooker


----------



## DexterTCN (Apr 4, 2009)

Jeff Robinson said:


> Here's the Jade Goody commentary for anybody who missed it (warning: watching it may make you want to go out and murder journo scum, particularly the horse faced hack witch Carrol Malone and the vile, repugnant curmudgeonly snidebag of shit and puss Rod “for the love of humanity kill me now” Liddle):



Sadly, quality.


----------



## electrogirl (Apr 8, 2009)

That was interesting.

I can't help but wish this show was longer though.


----------



## electrogirl (Apr 8, 2009)

Oh and 'do you think he maybe wouldn't have killed those girls if your sexlife had been better?'


----------



## exleper (Apr 8, 2009)

electrogirl said:


> That was interesting.
> 
> I can't help but wish this show was longer though.


Me too, I checked the listings to see if this was an hour special.  I thought tonight's episode was particularly strong.


----------



## ebay sex moomin (Apr 8, 2009)

one of the best pieces of television I've ever seen


----------



## Chairman Meow (Apr 8, 2009)

Great stuff, should be prime time.

I get a bit disconcerted about Charlie brooker reading my mind though.


----------



## Santino (Apr 8, 2009)

Does anyone else want to help me start a campaign to force Brooker to do this every week until he dies?


----------



## Herbert Read (Apr 8, 2009)

All Charlie Brooker does is regurgitate what most slightly left of the centre people with half a brain think. However he presents it in a way that makes him appear cleverer than he actually is. I still have yet to see an episode of Newswipe that doesn't contain things that most of us already know or believe. Brooker is a good presenter but not an original thinker or the amazing social commentator you think. He's a typical smug journo and I have no doubt he reads these boards, so fuck you Brooker 

I bet Cheesypoof is his understidy


----------



## Jeff Robinson (Apr 8, 2009)

Herbert Read said:


> All Charlie Brooker does is regurgitate what most slightly left of the centre people with half a brain think. However he presents it in a way that makes him appear cleverer than he actually is. I still have yet to see an episode of Newswipe that doesn't contain things that most of us already know or believe. Brooker is a good presenter but not an original thinker or the amazing social commentator you think. He's a typical smug journo and I have no doubt he reads these boards, so fuck you Brooker



He doesn't claim to be a "great social commentator", in fact he explicitly repeatedly denies that he is. People like him because he's funny, honest, and intelligent. So fuck you Herbert Read


----------



## Herbert Read (Apr 8, 2009)

Jeff Robinson said:


> He doesn't claim to be a "great social commentator", in fact he explicitly repeatedly denies that he is. People like him because he's funny, honest, and intelligent. So fuck you Herbert Read





He loves it. I bet he reads Urban stroking his todger. I know I would


----------



## Jeff Robinson (Apr 8, 2009)

Herbert Read said:


> He loves it. I bet he reads Urban stroking his todger. I know I would



Would, or do?


----------



## vogonity (Apr 9, 2009)

electrogirl said:


> Oh and 'do you think he maybe wouldn't have killed those girls if your sexlife had been better?'



My jaw dropped when I saw that: crass beyond belief!

Terrific Adam Curtis short, too.


----------



## DotCommunist (Apr 9, 2009)

omg Glen Beck


----------



## Melinda (Apr 9, 2009)

DotCommunist said:


> omg Glen Beck



The weeping guy? The Daily Show and Stephen Colbert have been ripping him for a while


----------



## joustmaster (Apr 9, 2009)

that was a great episode.


----------



## kabbes (Apr 9, 2009)

Bollocks.  I forgot it was on.


----------



## Melinda (Apr 9, 2009)

electrogirl said:


> Oh and 'do you think he maybe wouldn't have killed those girls if your sexlife had been better?'


Extraordinary wasnt it? It probably still haunts the wife she interviewed. Surely the producer would have had to ok it before broadcast? 

Kay Burleigh makes Russell Brand look responsible. It was her who grabbed another journalist by the throat recently. 



Chairman Meow said:


> Great stuff, should be prime time.
> 
> I get a bit disconcerted about Charlie brooker reading my mind though.


TBF he probably watching a lot of Jon Stewart. So much of this episode has been featured on TDS.


----------



## Gingerman (Apr 9, 2009)

DotCommunist said:


> omg Glen Beck


Fox have managed to find some-one who outcunts Bill O'Reilly impressive,anyway another brillant ep last night.


----------



## Gingerman (Apr 9, 2009)

Melinda said:


> Extraordinary wasnt it? It probably still haunts the wife she interviewed. Surely the producer would have had to ok it before broadcast?
> 
> Kay Burleigh makes Russell Brand look responsible. It was her who grabbed another journalist by the throat recently.
> 
> .


Shes a fuckin div


----------



## mrsfran (Apr 9, 2009)

Kay Burleigh's a right bitch in real life too.


----------



## Diamond (Apr 9, 2009)

DotCommunist said:


> omg Glen Beck



I was chatting to a mate in the pub last night and he said that he's got a theory that Glenn Beck is an actor


----------



## skyscraper101 (Apr 9, 2009)

Fox have no serious news agenda now the Democrats are running America. As Brooker says, they finally get the chance to play the underdog and instead of offering serious debate and discussion, they've turned the network even more into a shock-jock type of channel with more and more outrageous political anchors offering their brand of 'news' which is basically no different from an angry radio phone in show.

Given its owned by the Murdoch empire I wonder how long it will be before Sky News starts getting people like Gary Bushell to front an angry rant show.

Oh and at that guy on guitar playing his '_prooooud to be an Americaaan_' wtf?


----------



## kyser_soze (Apr 9, 2009)

> Given its owned by the Murdoch empire I wonder how long it will be before Sky News starts getting people like Gary Bushell to front an angry rant show.



They can't - not on Sky News at any rate. The reporting restrictions on UK TV _News_ content are very, very different from those in the US (which Fox pushed to the absolute limit)


----------



## Combustible (Apr 9, 2009)

Glenn Beck is probably the easiest target on Fox News.  Bill O'Reilly and Sean Hannity are probably bigger loudmouths and bullies but none of them are quite as purely stupid as Glenn Beck.


----------



## Melinda (Apr 9, 2009)

Fox have laid their cards on the table from the get go, they're out to undermine the presidency. 

The pathetic 'this is no longer my country' type 'stories' they focus on, the flood of politically biased 'talking heads', some of whom make Glen Beck look stable.  

And of course the continual ever so subtle 'Those Obamas can talk purty and dress up fine, but we all know _they arent like us really,_ wink wink.' 

Their tone in the run up to the election was near hysterical. In the end, because they were free to take the piss, The Daily Show probably did more than the Obama campaign to nail Fox on their coverage night after night. 

Ive posted this before:





The newswipe show has to be given an earlier slot, other wise Charlie Brooker is only preaching to the choir.


----------



## SpookyFrank (Apr 9, 2009)

Melinda said:


> The newswipe show has to be given an earlier slot, other wise Charlie Brooker is only preaching to the choir.



I reckon every weekday, BBC one at 6pm


----------



## Dillinger4 (Apr 9, 2009)

SpookyFrank said:


> I reckon every weekday, BBC one at 6pm



He could take the slot the One Show is wasting.


----------



## Melinda (Apr 9, 2009)

I can see news producers very quickly refusing permission for him to use clips.


----------



## grubby local (Apr 9, 2009)

I don't think he should do the US stuff, that's what we've got John Stewart for.
And anyone who is watching bbc four is prob watching more 4.

"what are we gonna do next, send in Phil" 
gx


----------



## Dillinger4 (Apr 9, 2009)

I watch bbc4 all the time. 

I think I have only ever watched More4 once, when it showed _Grizzly Man_ by Werner Herzog, pretty recently.

I have never watched that John Stewart program. It has never appealed to me.


----------



## Melinda (Apr 9, 2009)

Jon deserves a more discerning viewer.


----------



## Gingerman (Apr 9, 2009)

http://www.digitalspy.co.uk/showbiz/a152348/noel-gallagher-sky-news-is-outrageous.html


----------



## Gingerman (Apr 14, 2009)

Think the excellent Ben Goldacre is on this weeks eps.


----------



## Gingerman (Apr 16, 2009)

Another goodie tonight,Chris Morris's The Day Today looks positively normal compared to Sky News,its recession coverage the debt clock


----------



## Part 2 (Apr 16, 2009)

The Stig having a wank was


----------



## Melinda (Apr 16, 2009)

It still needs to be on earlier! 

Ben Goldacre's MMR report needed to have been seen by more people.


----------



## Shippou-Sensei (Apr 16, 2009)

another good episode...  though ever so slightly depressing


----------



## Sadken (Apr 16, 2009)

Melinda said:


> Jon deserves a more discerning viewer.



Definitely so.  I feel like Jon Stewart is a friend of mine who lives in the telly and helps make the world a slightly saner place for me to live in.  Charlie Brooker is nothing like that at all.


----------



## beeboo (Apr 16, 2009)

Melinda said:


> It still needs to be on earlier!
> 
> Ben Goldacre's MMR report needed to have been seen by more people.



I know...it makes me quite mad.  Thanks to the scare stories, and the resulting low uptake of MMR, we don't have 'herd immunity' to measles, which means an epidemic is likely and children will die quite unnecessarily.  Nice work, media.


----------



## bluestreak (Apr 16, 2009)

Shippou-Chan said:


> another good episode... though ever so slightly depressing


 

I don't find it depressing.  I find thinking I'm the only person who feels that way depressing.  To realise that there are more of us out there, as I do here and when I watch Newswipe, that is a liberating feeling.  _MY ANGER IS JUSTIFIED!_


----------



## kabbes (Apr 16, 2009)

It depresses me that we have the entirety of the modern media on one side and we have one half-hour programme at 10:30pm on BBC4 on the other.  It's hardly a fair fight.


----------



## bluestreak (Apr 16, 2009)

But we have truth and justice on our side.  Our cause is just, we must prevail, etc etc.









Yeah, we're fucked.


----------



## Sadken (Apr 16, 2009)

kabbes said:


> It depresses me that we have the entirety of the modern media on one side and we have one half-hour programme at 10:30pm on BBC4 on the other.  It's hardly a fair fight.



Also have the Daily Show and the Colbert Report though, it's just that xenophobes like you won't watch them.  In a global economic crisis where all our leaders get together to hash it out, their news is our news and they hear and pop the same lies that we hear and don't have anyone popping them for us.


----------



## Dillinger4 (Apr 16, 2009)

The problem is, it is simply the other side of the coin to fox news/whatever. The problem, IMO, is the medium itself.


----------



## Belushi (Apr 16, 2009)

Sadken said:


> I feel like Jon Stewart is a friend of mine who lives in the telly and helps make the world a slightly saner place for me to live in.



I used to feel like that about Bagpuss.


----------



## kabbes (Apr 16, 2009)

Sadken said:


> Also have the Daily Show and the Colbert Report though, it's just that xenophobes like you won't watch them.  In a global economic crisis where all our leaders get together to hash it out, their news is our news and they hear and pop the same lies that we hear and don't have anyone popping them for us.


I watch the Daily Show.  When I can, which isn't often once it is light outside up to 8pm or so.  It's good, when it isn't all whooping.  Unfortunately it is about 90% whooping.  But still, it's good.

Never heard of the Colbert Report though.


----------



## Jon-of-arc (Apr 16, 2009)

Anyone feel that the IT stuff was perhaps a little bit underplayed?  I think the media role in that part could have been examined in greater detail (even if Brooker did cover the main points)


----------



## Dillinger4 (Apr 16, 2009)

kabbes said:


> I watch the Daily Show.  When I can, which isn't often once it is light outside up to 8pm or so.  It's good, when it isn't all whooping.  Unfortunately it is about 90% whooping.  But still, it's good.
> 
> Never heard of the Colbert Report though.



WOOP WOOP WOOP.

That is why I don't watch it. I am pretty much a massive snob, really.


----------



## The Octagon (Apr 16, 2009)

kabbes said:


> I watch the Daily Show.  When I can, which isn't often once it is light outside up to 8pm or so.  It's good, when it isn't all whooping.  Unfortunately it is about 90% whooping.  But still, it's good.
> 
> *Never heard of the Colbert Report though*.



It's Steven Colbert (formerly a Daily Show 'Correspondent'), satirising the right wing pundit shows (most obviously Bill O'Reilly) by pretending to be even more ridiculous, yet he still seems more rational


----------



## Dillinger4 (Apr 16, 2009)

Thanatoids.


----------



## Sadken (Apr 16, 2009)

kabbes said:


> I watch the Daily Show.  When I can, which isn't often once it is light outside up to 8pm or so.  It's good, when it isn't all whooping.  Unfortunately it is about 90% whooping.  But still, it's good.
> 
> Never heard of the Colbert Report though.



Every night on FX at 12.  VERY much worth watching.  Melinda has a great link to one of the funniest moments I've ever seen on tv - when Stephen Colbert discussed race whilst covered in live tarantulas.  He is a Bill O'Reilly pastiche but goes beyond that to work on a lot of different levels.  I love him, I love him, I love him.

Ablacknophobia:
http://www.huffingtonpost.com/2009/02/26/ablacknophobia-stephen-co_n_170155.html


----------



## Sadken (Apr 16, 2009)

Honestly, anyone put off the Daily Show by the wooping is a fool to themselves.  That's like being put off bread because to get to the bread shop you have to pass some kids hanging out on the corner.  Actually, I know a lot of people like that.


----------



## kabbes (Apr 16, 2009)

Every night at FX at 12?  You might as well tell me that I can watch it by simply entering a shuttle to the moon.  I don't get FX and I wouldn't even watch my own mother win the lottery at 12.


----------



## Dillinger4 (Apr 16, 2009)

Sadken said:


> Honestly, anyone put off the Daily Show by the wooping is a fool to themselves.  That's like being put off bread because to get to the bread shop you have to pass some kids hanging out on the corner.  Actually, I know a lot of people like that.



It just doesn't appeal to me. It is not just the wooping.


----------



## Dillinger4 (Apr 16, 2009)

And it is more like not dancing because you dont hear no music.


----------



## Sadken (Apr 16, 2009)

kabbes said:


> Every night at FX at 12?  You might as well tell me that I can watch it by simply entering a shuttle to the moon.  I don't get FX and I wouldn't even watch my own mother win the lottery at 12.



Yeah, sorry, did think that.  You can also see it the following day, every day by about 1/2pm over here on www.ninjavideo.net, which is generally how I watch it, unless I'm feeling devil may care about the next day.  Which I always immediately regret upon waking up in it.


----------



## Sadken (Apr 16, 2009)

Dillinger4 said:


> And it is more like not dancing because you dont hear no music.



It's like "I'm not going to see that best film ever because it has - cumulatively - a 3 minute cameo from Joseph Fritzl in it and I don't believe he should be making comedy films.  Not yet."


----------



## mrsfran (Apr 16, 2009)

I enjoyed last nights as usual but was slightly disappointed in the lazy gay jokes. Brown and Obama being gay lol. Women who love Michelle O want to to kiss her and Charlie thinks they should let him watch lol. Lazy.


----------



## kabbes (Apr 16, 2009)

It's like not getting your big, filthy tongue into a jam doughnut to scoop out the precious, sweet insides because....

...er, sorry, sidetracked.


----------



## mrsfran (Apr 16, 2009)

Kabbes, do you want to get FX/Sky? Have I offered it to you yet?


----------



## Dillinger4 (Apr 16, 2009)

Sadken said:


> It's like "I'm not going to see that best film ever because it has - cumulatively - a 3 minute cameo from Joseph Fritzl in it and I don't believe he should be making comedy films.  Not yet."



It is not really like that at all.


----------



## kabbes (Apr 16, 2009)

missfran said:


> Kabbes, do you want to get FX/Sky? Have I offered it to you yet?


You have and it was very kind, but I hummed and hahhed and decided that I already have too many channels to watch and am too stingy to pay good money every month for more telly.

It was very kind though.


----------



## Melinda (Apr 16, 2009)

Dillinger4 said:


> WOOP WOOP WOOP.
> 
> That is why I don't watch it. I am pretty much a massive snob, really.


I cant abide the hollering either, but you are missing out. The analysis, skits, reviews, and guests are deceptively insightful-  Im constantly astonished at the work the team must put in to put a show together. Its light years ahead of anything you could find here.

Even in the 4 weeks he's been on, there have been a few times Brooker has covered something that TDS has been hitting for a long time. 

Their election coverage was the best anywhere and the economic meltdown stuff is gripping. TDS expose Fox almost daily and makes most BBC news output look pedestrian, sneery and elderly.

Brooker is one guy, he does his own writing and  is broadcast for half an hour a week tucked away when decent folk are in bed. 

TDS team approach means that while Stewart anchors it, the team take the weight. And you can feel the quality of the research and work behind it- so much of it is totally left field this is especially true of Colbert. 


SK-  did you see him asking a congressman to put on a moustache and pretend to be a prostitute pimping, drug snorting 'evil twin' version of himself? Absolutely jawdropping.


----------



## electrogirl (Apr 16, 2009)

I like the Daily Show, I didn't actually realise it was on freeview until recently, I used to watch it when I had sky. I was initially put off by the whooping I must admit, but when forced to watch it, it was way more intelligent and funny that I percieved it to be.

So yes, I think people should look past the whooping.


----------



## Sadken (Apr 16, 2009)

Definitely agree with Melinda that the election coverage was absolutely peerless.  And very emotional at times.  When Obama won I felt like it was our guy that won a lot more than any of my friends.


----------



## Sadken (Apr 16, 2009)

Melinda said:


> SK-  did you see him asking a congressman to put on a moustache and pretend to be a prostitute pimping, drug snorting 'evil twin' version of himself? Absolutely jawdropping.



No!!!!! was that last week?  I was away all week and couldn't stream from my hotel room for some reason.  I have them all on sky+ though.


----------



## Dillinger4 (Apr 16, 2009)

Melinda said:


> I cant abide the hollering either, but you are missing out. The analysis, skits, reviews, and guests are deceptively insightful-  Im constantly astonished at the work the team must put in to put a show together. Its light years ahead of anything you could find here.
> 
> Even in the 4 weeks he's been on, there have been a few times Brooker has covered something that TDS has been hitting for a long time.
> 
> ...



As I said earlier, it is not simply the wooping. 

It is not even the show in particular, but a more general problem, for me. 

I think I will quote a little bit from the wikipedia page on Marshall McLuhan, because it explains it better than I can:



> Hence in Understanding Media, McLuhan describes the "content" of a medium as a juicy piece of meat carried by the burglar to distract the watchdog of the mind. [2] This means that people tend to focus on the obvious, which is the content, to provide us valuable information, but in the process, we largely miss the structural changes in our affairs that are introduced subtly, or over long periods of time.



http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/The_medium_is_the_message

My point is, that whilst it is admirable to provide alternative analysis of current events - and I think this is something that is important and necessary - I still only see it as the filling in the gaps of the news, rather than critiquing the wider problems.

Or something like that. No wonder I failed at university. 

But it is not just the wooping that is a problem for me.

And yes, I do think the same about Newswipe. But I like Charlie Brooker. It is just entertainment.


----------



## Sadken (Apr 16, 2009)

I wish you watched it, Dill.  I would really like to talk to you about it and absorb you into the gang of which Melinda and I are the leaders.


----------



## electrogirl (Apr 16, 2009)

The Daily Show is just entertainment aswell though, I don't think people see it as a substitute for THE NEWS.


----------



## Dillinger4 (Apr 16, 2009)

electrogirl said:


> The Daily Show is just entertainment aswell though, I don't think people see it as a substitute for THE NEWS.



I don't think I said they did.

I don't mean that, if it reads that way.


----------



## electrogirl (Apr 16, 2009)

Oh, I'm probably being thick. I didn't actually look at the page you linked to.


----------



## Dillinger4 (Apr 16, 2009)

electrogirl said:


> Oh, I'm probably being thick. I didn't actually look at the page you linked to.



The link is probably not even that relevant. 

Well it kind of is.

I am just not explaining myself very well.

This is an argument from somebody who is not even dressed yet.


----------



## Dillinger4 (Apr 16, 2009)

Sadken said:


> I wish you watched it, Dill.  I would really like to talk to you about it and absorb you into the gang of which Melinda and I are the leaders.



I will never be in your gang.

Melinda doesn't even like green sweets. I could never be in a gang that tolerates such foolishness.


----------



## Sadken (Apr 16, 2009)

electrogirl said:


> The Daily Show is just entertainment aswell though, I don't think people see it as a substitute for THE NEWS.



Yeah, but it often is.  That's how fucked the news is.  

For instance, Stephen Colbert highlighted last night how Pay Roll loan companies were being regulated in the US after years of being on the sidelines.  They WERE offering 800% interest and a senator took up the cause and vowed to crack down with new legislation.  He then said that the companies were very powerful and, when the bill came out, it allowed upto 780% interest.  Stephen Colbert exposed the fact that payroll loan companies were the highest donors to that senators last campaign.    That is great reporting, whether done with a straight face or a smile.


----------



## Sadken (Apr 16, 2009)

Dillinger4 said:


> I will never be in your gang.
> 
> Melinda doesn't even like green sweets. I could never be in a gang that tolerates such foolishness.



She WHAAAAAAAAAT?!?!


----------



## fogbat (Apr 16, 2009)

Dillinger4 said:


> I will never be in your gang.
> 
> Melinda doesn't even like green sweets. I could never be in a gang that tolerates such foolishness.



Even chocolate limes?


----------



## Dillinger4 (Apr 16, 2009)

Sadken said:


> Yeah, but it often is.  That's how fucked the news is.
> 
> For instance, Stephen Colbert highlighted last night how Pay Roll loan companies were being regulated in the US after years of being on the sidelines.  They WERE offering 800% interest and a senator took up the cause and vowed to crack down with new legislation.  He then said that the companies were very powerful and, when the bill came out, it allowed upto 780% interest.  Stephen Colbert exposed the fact that payroll loan companies were the highest donors to that senators last campaign.    That is great reporting, whether done with a straight face or a smile.



I admire reporting like that. These things need to be exposed.

But, for me, it doesn't go far enough. 

There is reporting of stories, isolated from each other, without joining up the dots, and exposing that it is thirty years of neoliberal ideology that has caused the widespread corruption that exists within politics (among other things). 

It has turned the reporting of corruption into another form of entertainment. 

I am sure I have ADD. I have an argument but I just cant articulate it. 

At least I am dressed now.


----------



## mrsfran (Apr 16, 2009)

No one else agrees with me about the disappointing gay lol jokes on last night's ep of Newswipte, THE PROGRAMME THIS THREAD IS SUPPOSED TO BE ABOUT, then?


----------



## Sadken (Apr 16, 2009)

Dillinger4 said:


> I admire reporting like that. These things need to be exposed.
> 
> But, for me, it doesn't go far enough.



He also shot him dead with a shotgun.


----------



## Sadken (Apr 16, 2009)

missfran said:


> No one else agrees with me about the disappointing gay lol jokes on last night's ep then?



Get in the 21st century, fran!  It's cool to joke about gay shit again!  Durr!

Observe:  Kabbes is gay.  Lol.


----------



## Dillinger4 (Apr 16, 2009)

Sadken said:


> He also shot him dead with a shotgun.



I suppose I am being so rubbish at explaining myself that responding with jokes is all anybody can do.


----------



## fogbat (Apr 16, 2009)

I think you'll find you have to spell it "ghey". 

This cleverly makes it acceptable.


----------



## Melinda (Apr 16, 2009)

Sadken said:


> Definitely agree with Melinda that the election coverage was absolutely peerless.  And very emotional at times.  When Obama won I felt like it was our guy that won a lot more than any of my friends.


Oh God yeah, totally. Felt like we'd been on a journey with him, seen the full panoply of maniacs and insaniac weapons allied against him.  



Sadken said:


> No!!!!! was that last week?  I was away all week and couldn't stream from my hotel room for some reason.  I have them all on sky+ though.


yep, last week. 


Dill, I find TDS has a cumulative effect- and not just about  content. Over the past year especially, its has defintely been 'device revealing.' Amongst the jokes they repeatedly address and expose social and political constructs and are completely aware of the irony that they are part of a multinational conglomeration themselves-  at times it becomes part of the joke.

Also, TDS is braver than the BBC- a fortnight ago Newswipe was censored by in-house lawyers from naming lobbyists who broker deals over ministerial access- it absolutely goes to the heart of poisonous behind the scenes types like Derek Draper and Damien McBride. But the BBC ducked out of the fight. 


That said I once read an interview with Alison Janney where she claimed TDS was the main source of news for almost everyone she knew.

You green sweet eating menace.


----------



## Sadken (Apr 16, 2009)

Dillinger4 said:


> I suppose I am being so rubbish at explaining myself that responding with jokes is all anybody can do.



No, it's more a defence mechanism I use to stop people getting close


----------



## Dillinger4 (Apr 16, 2009)

Melinda said:


> Dill, I find TDS has a cumulative effect- and not just about  content. Over the past year especially, its has defintely been 'device revealing.' Amongst the jokes they repeatedly address and expose social and political constructs and are completely aware of the irony that they are part of a multinational conglomeration themselves-  at times it becomes part of the joke.
> 
> Also, TDS is braver than the BBC- a fortnight ago Newswipe was censored by in-house lawyers from naming lobbyists who broker deals over ministerial access- it absolutely goes to the heart of poisonous behind the scenes types like Derek Draper and Damien McBride. But the BBC ducked out of the fight.
> 
> ...



Excellent post, Melinda.

I have to admit that any criticism I make of TDS is essentially from a position of ignorance, because it is not a program I have watched enough of. So any cumulative effect is wasted on me. 

But my main point of criticism is not really of TDS in particular. But more general. Of television itself as a medium for news, I suppose.


----------



## skyscraper101 (Apr 16, 2009)

The Shouty McHead Wound Man dance did it for me last night


----------



## kabbes (Apr 16, 2009)

missfran said:


> No one else agrees with me about the disappointing gay lol jokes on last night's ep of Newswipte.


Oh, must we?  Yes, I agree with you.  It was cheap and lame.  But I'll forgive him that little picadillo for the sake of his otherwise exemplary performance.  I don't really want to make it the focus of my report about his show for the same reason he gave about Shouty McHeadwound Man becoming the focus of the reporting of the protests.


----------



## London_Calling (Apr 16, 2009)

kabbes said:


> But I'll forgive him that little picadillo


I wouldn't. I''d shaftsberry his avenue.


----------



## mrsfran (Apr 16, 2009)

True. I do love Charlie. I just didn't want it to pass unnoticed.


----------



## kabbes (Apr 16, 2009)

London_Calling said:


> I wouldn't. I''d shaftsberry his avenue.


I done made a misspelling.


----------



## London_Calling (Apr 16, 2009)

We all do. I was merely using it to be hugely amusing.


----------



## kabbes (Apr 16, 2009)

It was worth it too.  It segued beautifully from the gay joke bashing.  You are to be commended.


----------



## Sadken (Apr 16, 2009)

Cabbie, take me to Shatsburoo Fafitude

Shatsfanny Hangitude

Shafyspensionplan.....


----------



## London_Calling (Apr 16, 2009)

I know, I know. Sometimes I humble myself.


----------



## Sadken (Apr 16, 2009)

I'm making a very obscure reference to a mid 90s comedy series as it goes.  £10 to the winner.


----------



## kabbes (Apr 16, 2009)

Hahaha.

In an attempt to steal your money, ken, I put "Shatsfanny Hangitude" into Google.  It came up with "Did you mean: Shats Fanny Hangitude?"

Ooh, I thought, maybe.  So I clicked it.

"Your search - Shats Fanny Hangitude - did not match any documents"

I love it when Google fucks with me.


----------



## Sadken (Apr 16, 2009)

Haha, right, if google can tell you what I am referencing, I will contact the inventors and pay them THIRTY POUNDS each.  Spelling was all wrong anyway, so I'm sure my money is safe.


----------



## kabbes (Apr 16, 2009)

Sadken said:


> Haha, right, if google can tell you what I am referencing, I will contact the inventors and pay them THIRTY POUNDS each.  Spelling was all wrong anyway, so I'm sure my money is safe.


I'm sure that they will be very grateful.  It ill increase the money that they make in that second by at least 0.001%.


----------



## Sadken (Apr 16, 2009)

Yeah, "it ill" sure do that, buddy!


----------



## Santino (Apr 16, 2009)

Sadken said:


> Yeah, "it ill" sure do that, buddy!


Third lowest form of internet wit, unless the mistake was made while pointing out someone else's mistake, or generally pontificating on grammar and/or spelling.


----------



## Sadken (Apr 16, 2009)

Alex B said:


> Third lowest form of internet wit, unless the mistake was made while pointing out someone else's mistake, or generally pontificating on grammar and/or spelling.



Yeah, but "it ill"?  Come on, that's fucking GOLD!


----------



## London_Calling (Apr 16, 2009)

I thought he was the President of North Korea's brother.


----------



## kabbes (Apr 16, 2009)

I thought that the third lowest form of wit was the continuation of war by other means?


----------



## London_Calling (Apr 16, 2009)

Nope, the lower third form is at the end of the corridor, turn right.


----------



## Sadken (Apr 16, 2009)

Hayooooooooo!!!!!

E2a, that comment relates to the president of oh forget it.


----------



## Shippou-Sensei (Apr 16, 2009)

missfran said:


> No one else agrees with me about the disappointing gay lol jokes on last night's ep of Newswipte, THE PROGRAMME THIS THREAD IS SUPPOSED TO BE ABOUT, then?



i managed to overlook it

what  was it again


----------



## Shippou-Sensei (Apr 16, 2009)

skyscraper101 said:


> The Shouty McHead Wound Man dance did it for me last night



i just had to 

http://www.kitsunemimi.com/media/shouty.mp3


----------



## mrsfran (Apr 16, 2009)

Shippou-Chan said:


> i managed to overlook it
> 
> what was it again


 
A thing about how Brown and Obama are gay for each other. And then how some women who were praising Michelle O really want to kiss her, and that they should let Charlie watch. Subpar for Charlie, really, considering the strength of everything else.


----------



## Shippou-Sensei (Apr 16, 2009)

i thought that it matched his childish humour...  it was more about the nature of sucking up  that  a slight on a persons  choice of sexuality


----------



## mrsfran (Apr 16, 2009)

It was more the tone of "they're gay for each other lol" and "women gays are for me to look at lol". It's not a big deal, and it is in the tone of childishness of some of the programme, but it was a lazy cheap laugh.


----------



## Shippou-Sensei (Apr 16, 2009)

i thought  the  the  let me look  was more  self depciating humour   going for  his persona  of  a pathetic  nobody  


the  brown obama one  was a little on the cheap side


----------



## DotCommunist (Apr 16, 2009)

A good episode I thought-yes the 'gay lols' were a bit cheap, but overall the program was good-especially enjoyed the protest stuff and goldacre's bit.


----------



## sam/phallocrat (Apr 16, 2009)

the gay lols were ace, stop being such prudes


----------



## Mr Moose (Apr 16, 2009)

Very funny programme.

Don't really think it was homophobic. In a fair world less off kilter it wouldn't be. Not a strong joke though.

I thought he did miss an important point in the coverage though which was every time the police were about to whack anyone the cameras cut away. that's an important editorial decision if ever there was one.

Ben Brown at one point is do a piece to camera and then the Police advance and oops we're off. They should have asked someone senior to come and explain that one.


----------



## Riklet (Apr 17, 2009)

Christ I think the odd gay comment isn't that bad, surely it's just as cheap making "straight jokes" about the lady news reporter and cleaning posh chimneys.. wink wink nudge nudge? I thought it was funny anyway, which is the main thing.   Suppose it was a bit "cheap" though...

This week's episode was fucking brilliant anyway, had me in stitches several times; very poignant humour generally, he really echoes my frustration when I watch Sky News or News 24 for more than about... 10 minutes haha.  Those clips of the inane skyboat were classic! The Stig must not be forgotten too... 

Well worth watching to anyone who hasn't yet.


----------



## rollinder (Apr 17, 2009)

just watched it on iplayer - who else shouted "get out of my head Charlie" during the G20 protests, police brutality & death segment followed by wondering if he'd been reading (or even posting ) the threads in P&P


----------



## ada (Apr 17, 2009)

rollinder said:


> just watched it on iplayer - who else shouted "get out of my head Charlie" during the G20 protests, police brutality & death segment followed by wondering if he'd been reading (or even posting ) the threads in P&P



me!


----------



## Voley (Apr 17, 2009)

Sadken said:


> I'm making a very obscure reference to a mid 90s comedy series as it goes.  £10 to the winner.



The Smell Of Reeves And Mortimer, if no-one else has said it yet.

I accept PayPal.


----------



## mrsfran (Apr 17, 2009)

For fucks sake. I didn't say it was homophobic. I just said it was a lazy gag, not up to his usual standard.


----------



## Sadken (Apr 17, 2009)

NVP said:


> The Smell Of Reeves And Mortimer, if no-one else has said it yet.
> 
> I accept PayPal.


----------



## tarannau (Apr 17, 2009)

missfran said:


> For fucks sake. I didn't say it was homophobic. I just said it was a lazy gag, not up to his usual standard.



I think that was the point though: it's a puerile joke about the puerile, gushing coverage. It didn't need anything more cutting and insightful than that.


----------



## mrsfran (Apr 17, 2009)

Ok, let's move on. It was a very minor blip on an otherwise upwards trajectory.


----------



## tarannau (Apr 17, 2009)

Fair enough - it was a cracking programme anyway.


----------



## Voley (Apr 17, 2009)

The G20 bit was ace. I really like this programme - I keep thinking 'nail on the head' all the way through.


----------



## London_Calling (Apr 17, 2009)

I just looked at it for the first time. Such a market for this kind of analysis, inc. the printed press.


----------



## rhod (Apr 17, 2009)

London_Calling said:


> I just looked at it for the first time. Such a market for this kind of analysis, inc. the printed press.



I'm sure "ragwipe" could well be in the pipeline.....


----------



## electrogirl (Apr 17, 2009)

Just caught this on iplayer. This should be on EVERYDAY.

The Ben Goldacre bit was especially interesting, and I kind of fancied him.


----------



## Jon-of-arc (Apr 17, 2009)

missfran said:


> For fucks sake. I didn't say it was homophobic. I just said it was a lazy gag, not up to his usual standard.



don't make excuses for finding some aspects of brooker unamusing.  There is nothing worse than a charlie brooker fanboy/girl - apart from a Stephen Fry fanboy/girl.  The people who adore/idolise/imitate both of them make it an embarassment to have a passing appreciation of their work.


----------



## Mr Moose (Apr 17, 2009)

electrogirl said:


> The Ben Goldacre bit was especially interesting, and I kind of fancied him.



He appears to be catnip for heterosexual women.


----------



## gabi (Apr 17, 2009)

Mr Moose said:


> He appears to be catnip for heterosexual women.



That is, until you tell them about his thorough debunking of the homeopathy myth. Then they get turned off and go and blow another £20 on placebos at the local wholefood shop just to piss you off.


----------



## electrogirl (Apr 17, 2009)

Yeah all women love homeopathy. fact.


----------



## ajk (Apr 17, 2009)

And astrology, bless their fluffy heads.


----------



## electrogirl (Apr 17, 2009)

And chocolate and shoes.


----------



## ajk (Apr 17, 2009)

And having a good cry watching _Beaches._


----------



## electrogirl (Apr 17, 2009)

And only watching football for the sexy men in shorts.


----------



## gabi (Apr 17, 2009)

electrogirl said:


> Yeah all women love homeopathy. fact.



Nope, only the hets. That's the irony.


----------



## electrogirl (Apr 17, 2009)

gabi said:


> Nope, only the hets. That's the irony.



About as ironic as 10,000 spoons when all you need is a knife.


----------



## gabi (Apr 17, 2009)

Indeed. I've been on the white wine (how manly!) all day. Forgive me.


----------



## Jon-of-arc (Apr 17, 2009)

electrogirl said:


> About as ironic as 10,000 spoons when all you need is a knife.



thats pretty funny...

and I rarely say that sort of thing unless I have a reason.


----------



## electrogirl (Apr 17, 2009)

Jon-of-arc said:


> thats pretty funny...
> 
> and I rarely say that sort of thing unless I have a reason.



thank you/ i feel quite honoured.


----------



## Jon-of-arc (Apr 17, 2009)

electrogirl said:


> thank you/ i feel quite honoured.



I can imagine.  I can see that you posted that less than 1 minute after I posted it.  Which means something or other. Plus, my sis reckons u is quite fit, so I guess I should respond to you in an entertaining way, or something.

Hi


----------



## London_Calling (Apr 17, 2009)

Jon - I think you've got yourself a babymother here if you play your cards right.


----------



## Jon-of-arc (Apr 18, 2009)

London_Calling said:


> Jon - I think you've got yourself a babymother here if you play your cards right.



thats wot dolly said - the slag!!!


----------



## Jon-of-arc (Apr 18, 2009)

Jon-of-arc said:


> I can imagine.  I can see that you posted that less than 1 minute after I posted it.  Which means something or other. Plus, my sis reckons u is quite fit, so I guess I should respond to you in an entertaining way, or something.
> 
> Hi



christ alive, what a cunt.


----------



## electrogirl (Apr 18, 2009)




----------



## Augie March (Apr 19, 2009)

Just been watching this now, the G20 stuff was brilliant. 

I've also never wanted to punch Bill O'Reilly more in his stupid, angry little face more so, than after hearing his moronic right-wing take on the protests.


----------



## Gingerman (Apr 20, 2009)

Augie March said:


> Just been watching this now, the G20 stuff was brilliant.
> 
> I've also never wanted to punch Bill O'Reilly more in his stupid, angry little face more so, than after hearing his moronic right-wing take on the protests.


I want to see O'Reilly work himself up into such a rage on telly,he'll literally spontaneously combust before our very eyes.


----------



## electrogirl (Apr 20, 2009)

Augie March said:


> Just been watching this now, the G20 stuff was brilliant.
> 
> I've also never wanted to punch Bill O'Reilly more in his stupid, angry little face more so, than after hearing his moronic right-wing take on the protests.



And that GMTV cunt who totally misinterpreted what the climate change protestor was saying.

SHE WANTS VIOLENCE! SHE''S PREPARED TO CAUSE VIOLENCE!

dick.


----------



## DotCommunist (Apr 20, 2009)

electrogirl said:


> And that GMTV cunt who totally misinterpreted what the climate change protestor was saying.
> 
> SHE WANTS VIOLENCE! SHE''S PREPARED TO CAUSE VIOLENCE!
> 
> dick.



Thats john stapleton, a cunt of epic proportions who refused to belive the police acted in a manner which sparked the brixton riots. Years later he conceded he was wrong, but he is a knee-jerk authoritarian toss bag


----------



## ouchmonkey (Apr 20, 2009)

Augie March said:


> Just been watching this now, the G20 stuff was brilliant.



absolutely, I loved they way he built up a picture of the coverage's smothering inanity and one-sidedness before pointing out they missed the big story they were searching for.


you're right about O'Reilly too - the american nutjob right wing has totally gone into meltdown lately hasn't it? Busily transferring the blame for their own idiocy bringing them low onto Obama - calling him fascist, socialist, communist anything they think is bad (but have no clear idea of). It can't be only me who thinks they just want to call him 'nigger' in their impotent, stupid racist fury?

wankers


----------



## Gingerman (Apr 20, 2009)

ouchmonkey said:


> absolutely, I loved they way he built up a picture of the coverage's smothering inanity and one-sidedness before pointing out they missed the big story they were searching for.
> 
> 
> you're right about O'Reilly too - the american nutjob right wing has totally gone into meltdown lately hasn't it? Busily transferring the blame for their own idiocy bringing them low onto Obama - calling him fascist, socialist, communist anything they think is bad (but have no clear idea of). It can't be only me who thinks they just want to call him 'nigger' in their impotent, stupid racist fury?
> ...


Bet they're dying to use the "n" word,their impotent fury is hilarous to watch,wonder will we get any Oklamahomas during Obama's term?No doubt some "patroit" will want to strike a blow against Obama's "socialist fascist whatever regime"


----------



## Melinda (Apr 20, 2009)

'Uppity' is a word that has been on the tips of many, many tongues.


----------



## DotCommunist (Apr 20, 2009)

Melinda said:


> 'Uppity' is a word that has been on the tips of many, many tongues.



Has it not already passed the lips of one republican in the run up to the pervious elections? Caused a bit of a stir iirc and the person saying it (a southern gent) claimed to be unaware of the connotations


----------



## Shippou-Sensei (Apr 23, 2009)

well that was a bit crap

compilation episodes suck

mind you it is a good digest to show as a one off to people


----------



## andy2002 (Apr 23, 2009)

Shippou-Chan said:


> well that was a bit crap
> 
> compilation episodes suck
> 
> mind you it is a good digest to show as a one off to people



I enjoyed it because I'd completely missed the episode in which he had a go at Fox News. Bill O'Reilly is of course wonderfully deranged but Glenn Beck's my current fave – I could watch that bit where he starts crying and says "I just love my country" all day. Colbert and John Stewart regularly have a go at him, too.


----------



## rollinder (Apr 24, 2009)

just watched it - wtf has he done to himself?



andy2002 said:


> I enjoyed it because I'd completely missed the episode in which he had a go at Fox News. Bill O'Reilly is of course wonderfully deranged but Glenn Beck's my current fave – I could watch that bit where he starts crying and says "I just love my country" all day. Colbert and John Stewart regularly have a go at him, too.



he didn't reshow the old clip showing just how insane Bill O'Reily has been in the past


----------



## andy2002 (Apr 24, 2009)

rollinder said:


> he didn't reshow the old clip showing just how insane Bill O'Reily has been in the past



Do you mean this one? 

www.youtube.com/watch?v=BSRX-HksSvo


----------



## Diamond (Apr 29, 2009)

It'll be interesting to see what Brooker has to say about the panicdemic tonight.


----------



## Gingerman (Apr 29, 2009)

Diamond said:


> It'll be interesting to see what Brooker has to say about the panicdemic tonight.



Summit tells me Sky News and the Beeb news will be in his sights


----------



## joustmaster (Apr 30, 2009)

great series


----------



## Jeff Robinson (Apr 30, 2009)

Yes excellent all round, tonight's show was systematically correct in its analysis of everything.


----------



## Celt (Apr 30, 2009)

NOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOo  I've missed it again, when was it on, where,


----------



## Diamond (Apr 30, 2009)

It was a good series but I'm not sure that you couldn't have got most of it from reading private eye. Which is kind of the point I suppose.


----------



## Shippou-Sensei (Apr 30, 2009)

it was good

needed to be longer  and lose the fucking recap stuff

it's only 6 episodes it doesn't need a fucking clip show


----------



## Apathy (Apr 30, 2009)

Susan Boyle: A cross between a 70s Soviet Premier and a haunted tree.


----------



## electrogirl (Apr 30, 2009)

Apathy said:


> Susan Boyle: A cross between a 70s Soviet Premier and a haunted tree.



Ha yeah I lolled at that! I was getting excited about that section after the flack I got on the Britain's Got Talent thread. Charlie Brooker agrees with me!!

Good series all round. It really should be on all the time.


----------



## Shippou-Sensei (Apr 30, 2009)

unatractive woman can sing shocker

bring back opera divas who look like rugby players


----------



## Divisive Cotton (Apr 30, 2009)

excellent episode!


----------



## kabbes (Apr 30, 2009)

Excellent series.  It should be legally required for the news to broadcast 5 minutes of Charlie Brooker in the middle of their output.


----------



## Jon-of-arc (Apr 30, 2009)

electrogirl said:


> Ha yeah I lolled at that! I was getting excited about that section after the flack I got on the Britain's Got Talent thread. Charlie Brooker agrees with me!!
> 
> Good series all round. It really should be on all the time.



I was thinking about what you said about Susan whats-her-face when he was covering that...

Excellent episode.  The two opinion pieces were also very good.


----------



## Spandex (Apr 30, 2009)

I love this programme.

The interview they showed with Peter Mandelson was great:

Peter Mandelson: "If you stop interupting and let me finish I might be able to answer your question "

*silence*

Peter Mandelson: "Would you like me to go on?"
Presenter: "Yes, please do"

*silence*


----------



## Sadken (Apr 30, 2009)

They did a five minute routine about Susan Boyle on Real Time with Bill Maher this week.  She's mental famous in the US now.


----------



## DotCommunist (Apr 30, 2009)

Interactive Fritzle house


----------



## Divisive Cotton (Apr 30, 2009)

Here it is:

http://news.sky.com/skynews/Interactive-Graphics/Fritzl


----------



## 8den (Apr 30, 2009)

It was excellent just get rid of the fucking poet next time.


----------



## electrogirl (Apr 30, 2009)

I thought of Sadken when they showed the interactive Fritzl house.


----------



## Riklet (Apr 30, 2009)

PLYMOUTH NUKED LOL! 

Ahh, I thought it was one of the best eps in the series, cringeworthily spot on with all the media treatment of that Britain's got talent lady, I was groaning and telling the screen to "fuck off!" just as he said it.... 

The stuff from the commentators was great too; all the dark arts whatsits.


----------



## DotCommunist (Apr 30, 2009)

Riklet said:


> PLYMOUTH NUKED LOL!
> 
> Ahh, I thought it was one of the best eps in the series, cringeworthily spot on with all the media treatment of that Britain's got talent lady, I was groaning and telling the screen to "fuck off!" just as he said it....
> 
> The stuff from the commentators was great too; *all the dark arts whatsits.*



Nick Davies

He devotes a chapter to these practises in _Flat Earth News_. Well worth a read imo.


----------



## Scaggs (May 1, 2009)

It was the only thing worth turning the tv on for me lately. Hope he does another one soon.


----------



## Gingerman (May 1, 2009)

Right about the whole Susan Boyle 'phenomenon'


----------



## belboid (May 1, 2009)

I thought he could have stretched to 'good' singing voice, rather than 'above average', but otherwise, darned right


----------



## skyscraper101 (Nov 24, 2009)

BUMP.....

Newswipe will be back in Jan 



> BBC Four has ordered a second six-part series to air in January, promising an ‘impudent’ way news is presented to the public.  Read more: http://www.chortle.co.uk/news/2009/11/24/10032/doug_stanhope_joins_newswipe#ixzz0XmQpHiiS



Also..



> Controversial American stand-up Doug Stanhope is to join the team of Charlie Brooker’s Newswipe.
> 
> Read more: http://www.chortle.co.uk/news/2009/11/24/10032/doug_stanhope_joins_newswipe#ixzz0XmQuSHWK
> 
> ...


----------



## joustmaster (Nov 24, 2009)

swish


----------



## Santino (Nov 24, 2009)

There will be a Screenwipe review of the year (decade?) too.


----------



## Gingerman (Jan 12, 2010)

http://www.digitalspy.co.uk/tv/news/a195866/newswipe-returns-to-bbc-next-week.html


----------



## fen_boy (Jan 19, 2010)

New series on tonight.


----------



## kyser_soze (Jan 19, 2010)

cb mercilessly plugging it on his twitter feed


----------



## Maggot (Jan 19, 2010)

10.30 tonight BBC4.


----------



## skyscraper101 (Jan 19, 2010)

fen_boy said:


> New series on tonight.



Nice one - should be some proper good stuff to rip into.


----------



## Gingerman (Jan 19, 2010)

I'll always be grateful to Newswipe for alerting me to that comic genius Glen Beck ,a brilliant parody of a rightwing TV loon


----------



## Voley (Jan 19, 2010)

fen_boy said:


> New series on tonight.



Cheers, didn't know about this.


----------



## Idris2002 (Jan 19, 2010)

bluestreak said:


> But we have truth and justice on our side.  Our cause is just, we must prevail, etc etc.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



We were fucked the day the SPD delegates in the Reichstag voted credits for the Kaiser's war.


----------



## strung out (Jan 20, 2010)

i didn't lol that much this week, though i admit i wasn't watching properly


----------



## DotCommunist (Jan 20, 2010)

Noticed the white britain/nick griffin gag got stoled from the internets


----------



## kabbes (Jan 20, 2010)

I thought that, as usual, it was by FAR the best thing on the television.  He gets great talking heads too -- the guy talking about the far-right nutter bombers in the States was fascinating.


----------



## Part 2 (Jan 20, 2010)

Shit, missed it and I can't see it on iPlayer


----------



## Gingerman (Jan 20, 2010)

Miss shouty hat ,why did they bleep out his use of the fuck word?


----------



## Ranbay (Jan 20, 2010)

missed it also, will download it when i get home


----------



## kyser_soze (Jan 20, 2010)

Very funny. Less funny was getting a twitter rant on my mobile at 0015 from CB complaining that the BBC fucked up the iPlayer upload...


----------



## Part 2 (Jan 20, 2010)

kyser_soze said:


> Very funny. Less funny was getting a twitter rant on my mobile at 0015 from CB complaining that the BBC fucked up the iPlayer upload...



Ah, at least it should be on it's way then


----------



## El Sueno (Jan 20, 2010)

Watched this with a mate who'd never seen it (or anything he's done previously) before and it _made me proud!_ Both agreed it was excellent - funny ("Go and find out, you're the fucking journalist!") and very interesting (even though he's covered some of the 'fear perpetrated by the media' ground before in a previous 'wipe feature).

Yep the talking heads he found were a credit to the show. Shame Tim's poem was a bit meh this week, I normally think his stuff's pretty good.


----------



## Combustible (Jan 20, 2010)

Not the funniest episode but still good in other ways.  I thought the American comedian at the end was a bit crap.


----------



## Dillinger4 (Jan 20, 2010)

I liked that bloke in the hi vis jacket right at the very end.


----------



## Part 2 (Jan 20, 2010)

Now showing on iPlayer


----------



## Maggot (Jan 20, 2010)

Combustible said:


> Not the funniest episode but still good in other ways.


This.  Still interesting analysis, even if it didn't make me lol.


----------



## Voley (Jan 20, 2010)

Enjoyed that a lot, almost always agree with his take on things. That Doug Stanhope bloke made me laugh. That poet's still rubbish. Very good, all in all.


----------



## Part 2 (Jan 20, 2010)

I enjoyed it, despite it being fairly obvious stuff, I like how it's put together. Stanhope wasn't all that I thought but I did like the 'carving the turkey' bit.


----------



## Diamond (Jan 22, 2010)

I thought it wasn't a great start. Most of it was pretty tired stuff, stretched out to fill the half hour.

Doug Stanhope was the only brief highlight for me in pointing out why the market is there in the first place.

Perhaps Brooker should focus more on demand rather than supply in this series.


----------



## Ranbay (Jan 22, 2010)

Stanhope is great, the show was great, had some good LOL's and stuff


----------



## fen_boy (Jan 22, 2010)

Diamond said:


> Perhaps Brooker should focus more on demand rather than supply in this series.



What does this mean?


----------



## kabbes (Jan 22, 2010)

Demand from the public rather than supply from the media.  It takes two to tango, in other words.


----------



## fen_boy (Jan 22, 2010)

.


----------



## ivebeenhigh (Jan 26, 2010)

my office was on newswipe tonight!  14 minutes in, the pipe at the window is my office window, the aircon in the switching room is broken so we have a temporary unit in, hence the pipe.


----------



## paolo (Jan 26, 2010)

kabbes said:


> Demand from the public rather than supply from the media.  It takes two to tango, in other words.



Charlie Brooker's ViewerWipe.

I don't think it works.


----------



## Santino (Jan 26, 2010)

paolo999 said:


> Charlie Brooker's ViewerWipe.
> 
> I don't think it works.



He could just spend 30 minutes haranguing the viewer. That would work.


----------



## paolo (Jan 26, 2010)

Santino said:


> He could just spend 30 minutes haranguing the viewer. That would work.



Yep. That would do it.


----------



## bonjour (Jan 27, 2010)

Looked up more on Doug Stanhope


 controversy much?


----------



## 5t3IIa (Jan 27, 2010)

ivebeenhigh said:


> my office was on newswipe tonight!  14 minutes in, the pipe at the window is my office window, the aircon in the switching room is broken so we have a temporary unit in, hence the pipe.



Oh yay! 

Tim Key is totally growing on me. I was a bit  last series but 'Iran...or Afghanistan. I am not really sure which one' made me lol. Like the talking heads. Like Doug Stanhope too - he seems to bridge, imo, the gap between being very funny and not funny at all. Nice suit too.


----------



## fieryjack (Jan 27, 2010)

bonjour said:


> Looked up more on Doug Stanhope
> 
> 
> controversy much?



Doug's a brilliant comedian, admittedly not for everyone. That's not 100% representative, being about as rough as he's gone.


----------



## skyscraper101 (Jan 27, 2010)

Doug Stanhope really hit the nail on the head last night with everything I don't like US style political humour observational stuff from Leno and suchlike.


----------



## Divisive Cotton (Jan 27, 2010)

Good episode this week


----------



## Gingerman (Jan 27, 2010)

The "news report" about the conventions & visual language of filler news reports was spot on as was the American journalist commenting on the way the British media swallow any old guff from "inside sources"


----------



## El Sueno (Jan 27, 2010)

5t3IIa said:


> Tim Key is totally growing on me. I was a bit  last series but 'Iran...or Afghanistan. I am not really sure which one' made me lol.



I quite like his vague sorta befuddled style. The first time I saw him he introduced himself like; "Hello my name's, erm sorta... well, erm... no it IS, Tim Key..." which made me chuckle.


----------



## Part 2 (Jan 27, 2010)

More laughs last night than the previous week. Tim Keys poem was a highlight for me too.


----------



## Celt (Jan 28, 2010)

i missed this and have no sound on my laptop - darn it


----------



## Voley (Jan 28, 2010)

Tim Key can fuck off.


----------



## kabbes (Jan 28, 2010)

Brilliant again.  Another great talking head.  And a beautifully nailed-on bit about the format of a news report.

It's like it's Charlie Brooker vs. telly and Brooker is winning.


----------



## veracity (Jan 28, 2010)

Santino said:


> He could just spend 30 minutes haranguing the viewer. That would work.



Is it wrong that I think this would actually be quite sexy?

God, yes it is.

*gets coat*


----------



## Tacita (Jan 28, 2010)

bonjour said:


> Looked up more on Doug Stanhope
> 
> 
> controversy much?




offensive and pathetic


----------



## sojourner (Jan 28, 2010)

kabbes said:


> And a beautifully nailed-on bit about the format of a news report.



  That was brilliant!


----------



## Jeff Robinson (Jan 28, 2010)

How was it he described La Roux - "a singing ice cream cone... Jedward for people who hate music"? I've got nothing against La Roux, but it made me laugh! Dappy got it with both barrells too  (I wonder if Brooker and or his researchers read this site... the bugbears seem freakishly similar at times...)


----------



## fogbat (Jan 28, 2010)

_Lulu and a tin of beans. Lulu and a cup. Lulu and a TV remote control._

I hadn't realised quite how banal Five News had become. It was like the cat fashion show in Anchorman.


----------



## Jeff Robinson (Jan 28, 2010)

Tacita said:


> offensive and pathetic



Doesn't like women and the mentally ill much does he? (fuck the irony defence here - that's pastiche pure and simple, or possibly just veritas en vino, the pissed old newt)


----------



## Voley (Jan 28, 2010)

Jeff Robinson said:


> (I wonder if Brooker and or his researchers read this site... the bugbears seem freakishly similar at times...)



I'd wondered that, too.


----------



## elevendayempire (Jan 28, 2010)

Jeff Robinson said:


> (I wonder if Brooker and or his researchers read this site... the bugbears seem freakishly similar at times...)


I did tell him about it at a press do a couple of years ago...


----------



## krtek a houby (Jan 28, 2010)

Gingerman said:


> The "news report" about the conventions & visual language of filler news reports was spot on as was the American journalist commenting on the way the British media swallow any old guff from "inside sources"



Agreed.


----------



## kyser_soze (Jan 29, 2010)

1.5hrs of brilliance from BBC4 last night! First off Jim Al-K and his guide to chemistry, then a far better ep of Newswipe. Properly made me lol this week.

The highlight's were the handbags and dog size comparison piece, and the 'how to write a news story' thing. The piece by the US journo on anonymous sources pissed me off tho - it's not like the US media isn't as, or equally, craven to the political elite, and the two stories that US journos love to recount about how fearless they are, the Pentagon papers and Watergate, were both based on anonymous sourcing and in the case of the PP reinforced the right of journos _not_ to have to reveal their sources. 

Not that she was wrong, but the implied 'This would never happen in America' is utter bullshit.


----------



## paolo (Jan 29, 2010)

kyser_soze said:


> 1.5hrs of brilliance from BBC4 last night! First off Jim Al-K and his guide to chemistry, then a far better ep of Newswipe. Properly made me lol this week.
> 
> The highlight's were the handbags and dog size comparison piece, and the 'how to write a news story' thing. The piece by the US journo on anonymous sources pissed me off tho - it's not like the US media isn't as, or equally, craven to the political elite, and the two stories that US journos love to recount about how fearless they are, the Pentagon papers and Watergate, were both based on anonymous sourcing and in the case of the PP reinforced the right of journos _not_ to have to reveal their sources.
> 
> Not that she was wrong, but the implied 'This would never happen in America' is utter bullshit.



yep. I've done reporting that's depended on anonymity. Her piece was very badly framed.


----------



## kyser_soze (Jan 29, 2010)

Ha ha, check out the 2nd paragraph in this report...

http://www.bbc.co.uk/blogs/thereporters/jonathanamos/2010/01/decisions-imminent-on-us-human.shtml

So, US journalists _always_ name their sources eh?



> The Orlando Sentinel and Florida Today were both party to a briefing with unnamed Nasa and administration officials


----------



## Diamond (Jan 29, 2010)

I don't think she was saying that US journos always name their sources.

She was more pointing out that there is an exceptionally strong culture of anonymity in the British media when it comes to sourcing stories and that that is unhealthy.

Which seems to me to be a perfectly reasonable argument.


----------



## innit (Jan 29, 2010)

I thought the examples she gave were ones in which you would reasonably expect a source to be named eg police statements re Jean Charles de Menezes.  Obviously some stories can only be obtained by anonymous sources, but in that situation I would expect a named police spokesperson to have given a statement.


----------



## bonjour (Jan 29, 2010)

"like he's gliding through the fucking matrix"


----------



## ska invita (Feb 3, 2010)

Just watched a really great edition of this - charlie in more sombre mood - the piece on Haiti was top notch. On I player now


----------



## Part 2 (Feb 3, 2010)

Last nights pieces on celebrity causes was depressing. 

The clips of Jude Law and that wanker in Afghanistan were rage inducing, what a pair of absolute cunts.


----------



## Voley (Feb 3, 2010)

Sting squirming when Paxman accused him of hypocrisy was ace.


----------



## paolo (Feb 3, 2010)

Very sharp episode that one.


----------



## kabbes (Feb 3, 2010)

The beginning section on the coverage of Haiti was quite possibly the best thing that's been on telly in YEARS.


----------



## Gingerman (Feb 3, 2010)

Sting and his fucking red herring comment , the wonderful Marina Hyde as well ,that Live from Studio Five looks like televised sewage,presented by Dumb,Dumber and Dumbest it seems.


----------



## andy2002 (Feb 3, 2010)

This week's was terrific – I'm not a fan of Marina Hyde's Guardian writing but her demolition job on celebrity charity endorsements was bang on.


----------



## DexterTCN (Feb 3, 2010)

Well I enjoyed it but I don't know if I agreed with it.

Celebrities promoting causes can be depressing, but the fact is that their fans will be more likely to be pro those causes and that's something.   They're not usually very good at it, though.  

The Haiti stuff was bang on.


----------



## Iguana (Feb 3, 2010)

Gingerman said:


> that Live from Studio Five looks like televised sewage,presented by Dumb,Dumber and Dumbest it seems.



The first time this programme was mentioned on Newswipe Brooker referred to it as; Tits, Teeth and Cock!


----------



## elevendayempire (Feb 4, 2010)

DexterTCN said:


> Well I enjoyed it but I don't know if I agreed with it.
> 
> Celebrities promoting causes can be depressing, but the fact is that their fans will be more likely to be pro those causes and that's something.   They're not usually very good at it, though.


Though as Hyde said, the celeb needs to have actually done some background research on the cause (or have some personal connection to it), like Joanna Lumley. And the cause needs to have some merit; that "World Peace Day" was a nebulous load of guff, and seeing Jude Law merrily jumping on the nearest passing bandwagon was excruciating.

Indeed, Bono may be an utter, utter twat, but from what I gather he does actually do a lot of research into the causes he's promoting. Unlike Geri Halliwell.


----------



## DexterTCN (Feb 4, 2010)

Lumley is a class apart.  She owned the government like they were noobs.

Jude Law...still not sure if he jumped on the bandwagon (in a considered way)  or if he got cornered on camera and couldn't say no!    (which it looked like to me)

And, yes, most of them don't have a clue and are out of their depth - but maybe it still counts a bit.

If they get too much abuse for it they may just say 'fuck it' and consider the whole charity gig a dead end.   That would be more bad than good imo.


----------



## ebay sex moomin (Feb 4, 2010)

excellent episode as ever.

Missed the lack of Tim Key's poetry this week. He's really grown on me.


----------



## paolo (Feb 5, 2010)

ebay sex moomin said:


> Missed the lack of Tim Key's poetry this week. He's really grown on me.



Tim Key is


----------



## Gingerman (Feb 9, 2010)

Dont forget on tonight


----------



## Diamond (Feb 9, 2010)

Anyone else going to see Tim Key's Slutcracker show at the Soho theatre?


----------



## Diamond (Feb 10, 2010)

Doug Stanhope on top form again. 

The general pace isn't quite as frenetic as the last couple of series and the focus isn't quite as tight but there's still a lot of quality there.


----------



## Ibn Khaldoun (Feb 10, 2010)

Overpopulation is a media myth.


----------



## dlx1 (Feb 10, 2010)

Bloke drinking beer his parts was funny. Rest a bit sh!t


----------



## gabi (Feb 10, 2010)

Ibn Khaldoun said:


> Overpopulation is a media myth.



Yes, yes it is... it's a far more complex issue than rather irresponsibly portrayed by that yank guy. still a funny skit mind you.


----------



## Gingerman (Feb 10, 2010)

The Adam Curtis bit was good,that footage of Roger Cook getting beaten up,holy fuck the other geezer was really laying into him.


----------



## corporate whore (Feb 10, 2010)

Good last night. Curtis' film was excellent, Stanhope reliably crude and you can never take apart Kay Burley enough.


----------



## Gingerman (Feb 10, 2010)

"Save the planet - be a Sodomite"  Burley is fucking dreadfull, making poor ickle Andrex cry.


----------



## pboi (Feb 10, 2010)

this program is epic! love the commentary this week starting with Nixon


----------



## Combustible (Feb 10, 2010)

I thought the Adam Curtis bit was muddled and incoherent.  He seemed to lump together completely disparate things such as people who whipped up fears of satanic child abuse, medical experts who warned of CJD/flu pandemics and Andrew Wakefield.  I didn't realise that people who studied flu pandemics were self appointed elite experts with Nixonesque paranoia for seeing hidden enemies who didn't exist before the late 1980's.


----------



## Voley (Feb 10, 2010)

Enjoyed this weeks a lot. Consistently good, this.


----------



## Cid (Feb 11, 2010)

Ibn Khaldoun said:


> Overpopulation is a media myth.



Um... Why?


Am enjoying this series so far, quite refreshing.


----------



## Jon-of-arc (Feb 11, 2010)

Combustible said:


> I thought the Adam Curtis bit was muddled and incoherent.  He seemed to lump together completely disparate things such as people who whipped up fears of satanic child abuse, medical experts who warned of CJD/flu pandemics and Andrew Wakefield.  I didn't realise that people who studied flu pandemics were self appointed elite experts with Nixonesque paranoia for seeing hidden enemies who didn't exist before the late 1980's.



this, sort of. certainly not as well argued as his last one (something to do with the disempowerment felt by the public in response to modern news broadcasts), this one felt like he wasnt saying much, whilst arguing it rather badly. shame, as the 1st was 1 of the highlights of series 1.


----------



## Jenerys (Feb 11, 2010)

Gingerman said:


> "Save the planet - be a Sodomite"  Burley is fucking dreadfull, making poor ickle Andrex cry.



No fucking in the front hole


----------



## Diamond (Feb 11, 2010)

Combustible said:


> I thought the Adam Curtis bit was muddled and incoherent.  He seemed to lump together completely disparate things such as people who whipped up fears of satanic child abuse, medical experts who warned of CJD/flu pandemics and Andrew Wakefield.  I didn't realise that people who studied flu pandemics were self appointed elite experts with Nixonesque paranoia for seeing hidden enemies who didn't exist before the late 1980's.



That section was weak. Curtis overplayed his hand. Linking Nixon to a modern paranoid culture isn't a major mistake but the connection is not one of simple cause and effect.


----------



## Ibn Khaldoun (Feb 11, 2010)

Cid said:


> Um... Why?



Because it has no basis in fact. Check it out. UN has good data that dispels such myths, be it the 'food crisis' or the 'water crisis'.

However it remains something that is promoted and widely believed, from the BNP to the Green Party to the establishment itself. It's about substituting the shortcomings of global capitalism with misanthropy (or racism). Divide and rule.


----------



## Ibn Khaldoun (Feb 11, 2010)

The Adam Curtis bit wasn't bad. It's basically about how 'new right' populism appropriated the media. Nixon was the turning point.


----------



## Combustible (Feb 11, 2010)

Diamond said:


> That section was weak. Curtis overplayed his hand. Linking Nixon to a modern paranoid culture isn't a major mistake but the connection is not one of simple cause and effect.



The Nixon link wasn't really the problem.  The way he linked Nixon to the modern populist media was a bit tenuous but there is no doubt that he had a significant effect he had on the press and their relationship with the political establishment.  

But the end of his piece was just nonsense claiming that the middle class elites, unable to get away with the things they used to have reinvented themselves as experts (including as scientists) to propagate paranoid fears.  And this was clearly rubbish for most of the cases he cited.


----------



## Cid (Feb 11, 2010)

Ibn Khaldoun said:


> Because it has no basis in fact. Check it out. UN has good data that dispels such myths, be it the 'food crisis' or the 'water crisis'.
> 
> However it remains something that is promoted and widely believed, from the BNP to the Green Party to the establishment itself. It's about substituting the shortcomings of global capitalism with misanthropy (or racism). Divide and rule.



Yep, true enough... Wasn't sure whether you were arguing from that point of view or the 'technology will save us' one.


----------



## Jason404 (Feb 11, 2010)

Birth rates are falling in developed countries, anyway.  In a few decades birth rates will start falling in places like China and India too.


----------



## Cid (Feb 11, 2010)

4 years. 4 years of lurking and _that's_ your first post?


----------



## Jason404 (Feb 11, 2010)

I'm shy.


----------



## Jason404 (Feb 11, 2010)

Hey, Cid, where did you study architecture?  I failed at Nottingham.  But I really am glad about that now.  All my architect friends are having a very tough time.

Crazily hard course, and an underpaid menial job at the end of it...


----------



## Part 2 (Feb 11, 2010)

Jason404 said:


> I'm shy.



Welcome

Glad people pointed out the problems with the Curtis piece. I lost track with it and was thinking of re-watching it anyway.


----------



## Cid (Feb 11, 2010)

Bartlett (UCL)... Mine are too. Not so easy in the furniture world either, but I managed to get a job making robots as well, so things are good.

My housemate/landlord/friend is doing the Bartlett dip at the moment, insane amount of work.

Which reminds me, I should probably go and make some furniture.


----------



## kabbes (Feb 11, 2010)

Overpopulation as it pertains to food and resource shortages may or may not be a myth.  But it is a simple fact that every extra person on this planet means an environmental burden.  If there were half as many people across the board, you could expect half the CO2 output as a consequence.

Furthermore, any children you have will probably have children of their own, meaning that you aren't just adding one individual but a whole chain of them to this environmental burden.

As such, it is a reasonable point to say that having a child is as environmentally destructive as any number of other current betes noir.


----------



## fen_boy (Feb 11, 2010)

kabbes said:


> Overpopulation as it pertains to food and resource shortages may or may not be a myth.  But it is a simple fact that every extra person on this planet means an environmental burden.  If there were half as many people across the board, you could expect half the CO2 output as a consequence.
> 
> Furthermore, any children you have will probably have children of their own, meaning that you aren't just adding one individual but a whole chain of them to this environmental burden.
> 
> As such, it is a reasonable point to say that having a child is as environmentally destructive as any number of other current betes noir.



But then who gives a fuck, you can't start seeing kids in terms of their CO2 impact - it's absurd.
And Doug Stanhope knows this, he's being deliberately controversial for comedy effect and doing it very well I thought.


----------



## kabbes (Feb 11, 2010)

fen_boy said:


> But then who gives a fuck, you can't start seeing kids in terms of their CO2 impact - it's absurd.
> And Doug Stanhope knows this, he's being deliberately controversial for comedy effect and doing it very well I thought.



Well of course he is.  But comedy is rarely effective without a grain of truth.  The fact is that if you are genuinely concerned about CO2 and other human impacts on the planet, adding more humans is the last thing you should be doing.

You're right, of course -- you can't boil a human life down to environmental impact.  But recognising that every extra child you add is a genuine environmental time bomb is not absurd in and of itself.


----------



## Combustible (Feb 11, 2010)

fen_boy said:


> And Doug Stanhope knows this, he's being deliberately controversial for comedy effect and doing it very well I thought.



Unfortunately he forgot to be funny.


----------



## kyser_soze (Feb 11, 2010)

The Curtis bit was spot on IMO - his examples were well chosen too, and I loved the humourous conceit that we're all Richard Nixons now.

Stanhope was as brilliantly bitter and misanthropic as ever - regardless of whether there is an overpopulation problem or not, it was still fucking funny, and bang on the money (and I say this as someone who is spawning another CO2 producer in the near future).


----------



## llantwit (Feb 11, 2010)

Combustible said:


> The Nixon link wasn't really the problem.  The way he linked Nixon to the modern populist media was a bit tenuous but there is no doubt that he had a significant effect he had on the press and their relationship with the political establishment.
> 
> But the end of his piece was just nonsense claiming that the middle class elites, unable to get away with the things they used to have reinvented themselves as experts (including as scientists) to propagate paranoid fears.  And this was clearly rubbish for most of the cases he cited.



Spot on, imo. Previous post of yours was, too. That's exactly what I came on the thread to say. I love Curtis, but this one was full of logical inconsistencies.
The worst moment was using MMR to tar most scientific and social scientific enquiry with the brush of unneccessarily fabricating non-existent risks. Very odd stuff. What's the point?


----------



## belboid (Feb 11, 2010)

kabbes said:


> If there were half as many people across the board, you could expect half the CO2 output as a consequence.



rubbish.  There are umpteen factors why that wouldn't be the case.  Distribution of those people being the most obvious one, but also the nature of the 'support systems' there governments have in place, and how CO2 intensive they are, ecomonimes of scale and all that.

Stanhopes bit was idiotic shit, neither thought provoking nor funny.


----------



## kabbes (Feb 11, 2010)

belboid said:


> rubbish.  There are umpteen factors why that wouldn't be the case.  Distribution of those people being the most obvious one, but also the nature of the 'support systems' there governments have in place, and how CO2 intensive they are, ecomonimes of scale and all that.
> 
> Stanhopes bit was idiotic shit, neither thought provoking nor funny.


What you say is true in the short term but not the long term.

In fact, in the long term, it could even end up as less than half, due to less need for intensive farming/living practices.


----------



## belboid (Feb 11, 2010)

it could, or it could end up as more as there is less pressure to stop polluting so much.

My point being that there is absolutely no way to make such a calculation meaningfully, as the one factor being changed (population size) has such a massive effect upon every other factor involved, to say that there would be a neat correlation  that one change and the end result is fantastical.


----------



## kabbes (Feb 11, 2010)

belboid said:


> it could, or it could end up as more as there is less pressure to stop polluting so much.
> 
> My point being that there is absolutely no way to make such a calculation meaningfully, as the one factor being changed (population size) has such a massive effect upon every other factor involved, to say that there would be a neat correlation  that one change and the end result is fantastical.



Unless your point is that halving the population wouldn't result in some level of meaningful CO2 reduction at all, you're just quibbling around the edges.  Whether reducing the population by 50% reduces CO2 output by 50%, 75% or 25%, the fact remains that a decent reduction in humanity would mean a decent reduction in carbon emissions.


----------



## belboid (Feb 11, 2010)

It's hardly quibbling, but if you wanna sulk go right ahead.

Pretty peculiar use of the word 'decent' as well. How we gonna get rid?  one child policies were a great success in China weren't they?  Going on about such policies is utterly pointless as they will never ever ever be implemented, except by brute force and violence.


----------



## belboid (Feb 11, 2010)

The logic of Stanhopes argument is that he should kill himself now.  That'd save loads of CO2.  But its always _other people_ that have to do _whatever it is_, isn't it?


----------



## kabbes (Feb 11, 2010)

If we're going to get rid of all discussion of things that will never be implemented except by brute force and violence then that's half or urban75 gone right there.

(Oh -- and "decent" can simply mean "large".  It doesn't have to contain a value judgement.)


----------



## kabbes (Feb 11, 2010)

belboid said:


> The logic of Stanhopes argument is that he should kill himself now.  That'd save loads of CO2.  But its always _other people_ that have to do _whatever it is_, isn't it?



I think that argument would quite appeal to him actually


----------



## belboid (Feb 11, 2010)

kabbes said:


> (Oh -- and "decent" can simply mean "large".  It doesn't have to contain a value judgement.)



bullshit, the use of that word _necessarily_ implies a value judgement.  You ever hear anyone say 'that Hitler, he killed a pretty decent amount of jews'?


----------



## Santino (Feb 11, 2010)

belboid said:


> bullshit, the use of that word _necessarily_ implies a value judgement.  You ever hear anyone say 'that Hitler, he killed a pretty decent amount of jews'?



No, but he did kill a respectable amount.


----------



## Gingerman (Feb 17, 2010)

Sky News prove once again what a classy org they are  wonder they did'nt demand to see McQueens body,Stanhope was  as fuck as well


----------



## skyscraper101 (Feb 17, 2010)

Last night's was good, but slightly less good than the others I thought.

Stanhope was good as always.


----------



## Gingerman (Feb 17, 2010)

He was right about the whole facile outside broadcast malarky,GMTV are the worst offenders in that sense


----------



## Gingerman (Feb 17, 2010)

That Cundy woman= http://img.dailymail.co.uk/i/pix/2008/02_03/Wildenstein1WENN_468x696.jpg in a few years time


----------



## Spion (Feb 17, 2010)

Brooker looked absolutely fucked in the (excellent) rolling news spoof centred on his sofa. He's written in his columns about being insomniac and I guess they caught him on a bad morning during that filming


----------



## james_bass (Feb 18, 2010)

belboid said:


> The logic of Stanhopes argument is that he should kill himself now.  That'd save loads of CO2.  But its always _other people_ that have to do _whatever it is_, isn't it?



A little late, perhaps, but I honestly don't think he plans to be around forever. As sad as that sounds.

Sure I read somewhere that he plans his last gig to be in 2012.

http://www.dougstanhope.com/html/archive_01.php

http://www.2012supplies.com/2012newsletter.html

Guess we'll see in due course.


----------



## Part 2 (Feb 18, 2010)

Spion said:


> Brooker looked absolutely fucked in the (excellent) rolling news spoof centred on his sofa. He's written in his columns about being insomniac and I guess they caught him on a bad morning during that filming



I thought he looked a bit worse for wear too.

Enjoyed this weeks show, even Stanhope and especially his rant about internet opinions. (ironic as it feels posting that)


----------



## dlx1 (Feb 18, 2010)

Charlie Brooker needs new batterys the clock behing him at his flat never change time.

Doug Stanhope - rate about big pie chart & no fuck idea


----------



## sojourner (Feb 18, 2010)

Chip Barm said:


> I thought he looked a bit worse for wear too.



I've got my money on him being a pothead

His eyebags are huge on the best of days


----------



## Spion (Feb 18, 2010)

Sounds like some kind of anxiety/sleep problem




			
				CharlieBrooker said:
			
		

> *A waking nightmare: Charlie Brooker on living with insomnia*
> 
> I'm an adult. I have abilities. I can read (quite quickly), write (passably), draw (cartoons) and take someone's head off with a sniper rifle from over a kilometre away (in video games). I can ride bikes, solve Sudokus, and whistle. In short,
> 
> ...


----------



## TopCat (Feb 18, 2010)

Try dope and sex Brooker....


----------



## sojourner (Feb 18, 2010)

Nah, it just sounds like insomnia.  Exactly described how I get, how I was on Sunday fucking night.  Fast route to insanity


----------



## sojourner (Feb 18, 2010)

TopCat said:


> Try dope and sex Brooker....



Trust me, they don't always work


----------



## El Sueno (Feb 18, 2010)

sojourner said:


> I've got my money on him being a pothead
> 
> His eyebags are huge on the best of days



He's mentioned in a column some time ago that he 'used to' smoke the herb a lot in his twenties. Which I assumed was probably a polite way of hinting that he still does.


----------



## sam/phallocrat (Feb 21, 2010)

TopCat said:


> Try dope and sex Brooker....



or valerian, or nytol, or benzos, or ghb, or anti-psychotics - ways and means, ways and means . . .


----------



## Shippou-Sensei (Feb 21, 2010)

i'm like that too

i have coping methods   for example i can do two days  up  as if it was normal


----------



## dlx1 (Feb 24, 2010)

> Compilation of the best bits


----------



## pesh (Feb 24, 2010)

Spion said:


> Brooker looked absolutely fucked in the (excellent) rolling news spoof centred on his sofa. He's written in his columns about being insomniac and I guess they caught him on a bad morning during that filming


i get the feeling he's filming the sofa stuff himself, probably in the middle of the night... you can often see the case and wrapper from a mini DV tape on his coffee table.


----------

